

"The Chaos" poem catalogues English word irregularities. Can you read all of it? - sumeetjain
http://www.spellingsociety.org/journals/j17/caos.php#caos

======
dmlorenzetti
The poem actually misses a word with multiple pronunciations, that's already
embedded in the poem: console (line 9). I can console you if your console gets
broken.

------
sumeetjain
I think it gets more difficult as the poem progresses. The beginning is
definitely the easiest part.

